# Another engagement session



## Vtec44 (Nov 1, 2017)

What else would I post since I only shoot engagements, weddings, and portraits?


----------



## JustJazzie (Nov 1, 2017)

Love them ALL!! Except number three. I just cant get over the cut in half ear, but they do both have lovely expressions!

The ones of them standing on the boat are fabulous! Definitely my favorites.


----------



## Vtec44 (Nov 1, 2017)

JustJazzie said:


> Love them ALL!! Except number three. I just cant get over the cut in half ear, but they do both have lovely expressions!



Hahaha yep that was a candid moment.  I was fixing her hair because of the strong wind and her hat was about to come off.  She was having fun with it while I was trying to back up far enough for my 85mm LOL  I decided to keep it because of the expressions.


----------



## JustJazzie (Nov 1, 2017)

Is there a reason you didn't choose to crop in closer and loose the entire ear?


----------



## Vtec44 (Nov 1, 2017)

JustJazzie said:


> Is there a reason you didn't choose to crop in closer and loose the entire ear?



Laziness?  There are so many technical flaws in that photo that I'm kind of like bleh, this isn't going to change anything.


----------



## JustJazzie (Nov 1, 2017)

Vtec44 said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a reason you didn't choose to crop in closer and loose the entire ear?
> ...


Hmm. I think I disagree! If you crop just in front of his ear and just outside of her fingertips on the top, it brings her to the center as a strong subject and makes a really fun shot. 

*shrug*

But those standing boat shots looks like they belong in a movie. Definitely has the love story vibe. <3


----------



## Vtec44 (Nov 1, 2017)

JustJazzie said:


> Hmm. I think I disagree! If you crop just in front of his ear and just outside of her fingertips on the top, it brings her to the center as a strong subject and makes a really fun shot.
> 
> *shrug*
> 
> But those standing boat shots looks like they belong in a movie. Definitely has the love story vibe. <3



Yeah they will be drooling over the boat photos and forget about the rest.


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 1, 2017)

Vtec44 said:


> What else would I post since I only shoot engagements, weddings, and portraits



But what do you shoot for fun????? Glad I'm not limited to just one thing LOL

As always such great work. Just one question though that's bugging me how can you get two people standing (one in a long dress) in a little bitty boat. Even if in shallow water I see me photographing two really wet people if I tried it. Tried floating a local stream in a canoe with the wife once - bad move.


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 1, 2017)

It looks to be on a sandbar.


----------



## Vtec44 (Nov 1, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> It looks to be on a sandbar.



Close enough!  Before and after photo in Lightroom.  I can tell people I didn't Photoshop this picture.  For real, I didn't use Photoshop at all on this photo.


----------



## Vtec44 (Nov 1, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> But what do you shoot for fun????? Glad I'm not limited to just one thing LOL
> 
> As always such great work. Just one question though that's bugging me how can you get two people standing (one in a long dress) in a little bitty boat. Even if in shallow water I see me photographing two really wet people if I tried it. Tried floating a local stream in a canoe with the wife once - bad move.



I'm not limited to just one thing either.   I just happen to also get paid to do one thing  

But seriously, I shoot film for fun.  I also build things for fun.


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 1, 2017)

Vtec44 said:


> But seriously, I shoot film for fun. I also build things for fun.



As in????


----------



## Vtec44 (Nov 1, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> > But seriously, I shoot film for fun. I also build things for fun.
> ...



Recently built this table for a shoot.  



 

Just finished welding this trailer as a base for my tiny home


----------



## JustJazzie (Nov 1, 2017)

Vtec44 said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > It looks to be on a sandbar.
> ...


*confused* So you used the lightroom clone stamp? Or some other tool I'm not privy too? I never have gotten the hang of light rooms clone/heal brush. I almost always have to go into photoshop for any of that.


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 1, 2017)

Cool, I've built a lot of furniture over the years.  Metal work mostly for repairs. Stick weld and a wire feed with gas for steel and aluminum. Been a long time but could do a decent job with acetylene at one time.


----------



## Vtec44 (Nov 1, 2017)

JustJazzie said:


> *confused* So you used the lightroom clone stamp? Or some other tool I'm not privy too? I never have gotten the hang of light rooms clone/heal brush. I almost always have to go into photoshop for any of that.



Yes.


----------



## ogi (Feb 4, 2018)

Great photos! I love the emotion streaming from them!


----------

